# Breast abscess drain placement



## SHIRLEY RISHER (May 21, 2015)

How do you code for placing a drain for breast abscess drainage


----------



## rschmautz (Sep 30, 2015)

Did you ever figure this out? I'm looking for the same thing.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 30, 2015)

I would assume placing the drain is bundled into the CPT 19020 for the Masotomy w/ exploration or drainage of abscess, deep


----------



## rschmautz (Sep 30, 2015)

It's a completely separate surgery. It's for a seroma collection. Mastectomy was done 2 weeks ago...


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 30, 2015)

I believe its included in the I&D code. It would be much easier if there was a simple vs complicated for 10140 (I&D Hematoma, seroma or fluid collection) like there is for Abscess & Pilonidal Cyst as leaving a drainage tube in is one of those things that set simple vs complex apart. I assume these would typically involve leaving in a drainage tube so they didn't need to distinguish.


----------

